

OpenOffice.org 3 released- brings down project website - ensignavenger
http://openoffice.org/
I just went to download the new OpenOffice.org 3.0- and I noticed that "unprecedented demand" has brought down the community website.  Apparently Sun isn't using their own SunGrid :)
======
ensignavenger
I just went to download OpenOffice.org 3.0, and discovered that their site
"struggling with unprecedented demand." Apparently they aren't using SunGrid?

------
sidsavara
Great. And now, just as they are trying to bring it back up, a second wave via
the Hacker News effect to see

A bunch of people visiting the site, to see, "Is it still down, because so
many people were visiting the site?"

;)

